# Polishing BBS Rims: Can I remove these rivets?



## s2kvince (Jul 15, 2009)

I have a set of BBS wheels I'm trying to polish. They are BBS RC041s from BMW E36s. Example:
http://lh4.ggpht.com/autoarche...x=800
I've done my best to get around the rivets, but I'm still not happy with the quality. Can I drill these out and replace with bolts? They aren't real three-piece rims, so I don't think they actually hold anything together. I'm not sure, so I'm asking you all.
Close-up pics:
http://i569.photobucket.com/al...0.jpg
http://i569.photobucket.com/al...1.jpg


_Modified by s2kvince at 6:56 PM 7-14-2009_


----------



## scirvw16vleo1 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Polishing BBS Rims: Can I remove these rivets? (s2kvince)*

Yes, Mine was removed by the wheel polishing shop here in CA. they have a special tool and rivet replacements. your rims looks like 2 piece BBS.


----------

